# The Bitten List



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

After seeing a few bite pics recently, I thought we should have a bitten thread where we can all list what's bitten us

My list a relatively small


Baby Royal
Baby Burms
Young Boa
King Snake
Bearded dragon
Lepard gecko
Couple of dogs
Cat
Rat
But sorry no pics. Lets here everyone elses .........


----------



## mattrolls (Apr 16, 2007)

My bitten list is,



Lots of dogs
A few cats
1 Argentine B+W Tegu
1 Columbian B+W Tegu
A horse
Bull x rat snake
Corn snake
A goat
1 Wife


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

my small list

a sheep (chased me as i had a pack of crisps)
a royal python (for no reason)
baby corn snake
my mom

my carpet python:whistling2: (her own fault, you can count her teeth in her hand)
bci
royal
yemen chameleon
madagascan day geckos (bought blood and everything)
my moms bf (all his own fault and most of snakes were on feeding day)

bci
carpet python
rosy boa
2x royal pythons
corn snake
trinket snake
bearded dragon
applegate gopher snake
crested gecko


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

mattrolls said:


> My bitten list is,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I forget about my wife and kids :lol2:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

everglades rat
asp 
adder
badger


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Far too many to list so I'll just say the last one,Pueblan milk snake about 1/2 hr ago.


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

-Honduran milk 
-Black milk 
-Neblan milk 
-Pueblan milk 
-Mexican black king 
-Gray banded king
-Garter 
-Western hognose
-Corn
-Young jungle jag carpet

So far, + probably a couple more I can't remember... 

They love the taste of my blood!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Baby Royals
Corn Snake
King Snake
Bearded dragon
Leopard geckos
Flying geckos
Dogs
Cats...lots of cats
Rats
Hamsters
Degu
Gerbil
Mice
Ferret
Horses
Goats
Boas....All sizes of boas from Babys to my 9ft Adult Female that tagged me last night lol


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

baby corns
baby royal
leos
kitten
ferret kit


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

A few baby corns
A baby Royal
An adult Kingsnake
My cat and he really hurts !!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Milk snake - it was pretty funny but the little thing did try.
common boa - yearling.
Brazilian rainbow boa - adult.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

mice 
hamsters
dogs
cats
corns
baby burms
carpet pythons
tai beauty
macklots
braedy
leos

kids
girl friend


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Corn Snakes
Royal Pythons
Rat Snakes
Bosc Monitor
Bearded Dragon
King Snake
Coastal Carpet Python
Baby Burmese Python
Adult male BCI
Tail whipped by an iguana.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Carpets 
Boas
Corns
Milks
Royals
Kings
hognose
tegu
beardie 
leopard gecko
cricket
boiga
bull
pine
bosc 

some other things aswell :lol:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

hampsters (evil beasts!) 
rats
gerbils
ferrets
parrots and parrakeets (a senegal i had years ago prob gave me wort bite i have ever had!)
cats 
dog
boas
carpets (not adults)
corns
bulls
pines
burms (no adults)
royals
Taiwan beauties
texas rats
rosy boa
yellow anaconda (baby)
and countless more snakes i cant even remember lol
a young green iggy (that HURT!)
beardie
leaf tail gecko
leopard gecko
crested gecko
bosc monitor (medium sized and hurt a fair bit lol)
yellow ackie juvi (was surprised at how hard she could bite for her size!)
horned frogs
tiger salamander
ummm loads i cant recall too probably as well :lol2:


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

I have never been bitten "Touch wood" but when i got my beardie out for her to see it was a baby and her watch made a ticking noise, so the bardie lunged for it and bite her:gasp: Whilst i am not paying any attention and praising how calm and gentle they are:gasp:. Nightmare


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry by her i mean my grandma


----------



## basketash (Sep 6, 2007)

i nearly got bitten on the face by a asian tree boa but it missed me by just millimeters i felt it brush by my nose.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Reptiles:

Turtle
5 minute old Baby Beardie
Bosc monitor
Baby corn snakes
Baby rat snakes
Baby house snake
Baby royal python
Baby crb's
Baby Brb
Adult Rat snake


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Cali king
baby boa
tortoise
horses
cats
dog
hamster
rat
guinea-pig
insects and probably a lot more I'm too traumatised to remember! :lol2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> hampsters (evil beasts!)
> rats
> gerbils
> ferrets
> ...


Have you considered a different hobby dude.........like collecting stamps for instance ?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

uhhh

One double shield mantis
One chameleon

And thats pretty much it, my pets like me


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

my list 

young royal
hatchling argentine rainbow boa
rats
dogs
cat
rabbits
i think thats it ive been realativly lucky so far


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Tai Beauty over and over and over again:lol2:
Bairds Rat snake
Boa male (last night)
Snow Corn (last night)
boa female yearling
Mexi black
4ft blood python
king snake
sandboa baby
rats
mice
gerbils
hamsters
rabbits
degus
terrapins
geckos


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

AZUK said:


> Have you considered a different hobby dude.........like collecting stamps for instance ?


i did think about stamp collecting Dave...but tbh i would just end up covered in paper cuts :gasp::gasp:.....




and i forgot to mention....

Terrapins
Head lice
Ants 
beetles
guinea pigs
Humans (young and adult!)
and i had a close shave with a giant african land snail once too!!!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Adder
Horse
cat
dog
hamsters
mice
rats
turtle
african fat tailed gecko
rabbit
budgie
crow
pidgeon
shrew
baby corn
my bro (autistic)
hedgehog
woodlouse spider
ants
grass snake
baby slow worm:lol2:
Rie :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mins small lol

baby crimson corn
leopard gecko
teenage iguana
titan stick insect
western hognose


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

mine:
-royals
-leopard gecko
-hatchling kings
-jeuvenile kings
-baby corns 
-spotted python
-fat tailed gecko
-butterfly agama
-millipede lol 
-hamsters
-mice
-rats
-goats
-geese
-horses
-ferrets
-cats


----------



## winni (Aug 13, 2009)

Baby Royals
Corn Snake
King Snake
Bearded dragon
Leopard geckos
Flying geckos
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

El Salvador dwarf boa
Cat

One of my corns tried to but it was just a headbutt. Bless.


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine is more of a small list but some unusual things in there.

Me :
- Kingsnake
- Dumerils Boa
- Whites Tree Frog
- Blue and Gold Macaw

My o/h :
- bci
- Columbian Rainbow Boa
- Seal
- Loads of small sharks
- Ferrets

Thanks


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

14 foot burm
7 foot burm 
painted agama 
cobalt blue Tarantula
loadsa baby corns 
dogs
cats
chameleon 
garters snake
ratsnake
iguana
baby boy 
and the biggest bite was my ex wife !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Royals
Young burm
Corn
Rainbow Boa
White Lipped Python
Leos
Cali king
&
Hamsters
Dogs
Cats
Squirrels
Rats
Hedgepig


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've only ever been bitten by a crestie:no1:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Boas....All sizes of boas from Babys to my 9ft Adult Female that tagged me last night lol



Why are there no pics of that?! That wouldve been pretty substantial and bloody?!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive been tagged by:

Baby Royal
Brazilian Rainbow Boa
Rosy Boa
Kenyan Sand Boa
Amazon Tree Boa
Baby Corn (lol)
Leo

Hamster
Rat
Rabbit

Dogs and Cats playing dont count as 'real bites'


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

way to many bites to even list lol

but i got bit by a cobalt blue about 1 1/2 hours ago  
think its a dry bite no pain at all etc


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

my list is very small :Na_Na_Na_Na:

hamsters
gerbils :devil:
mice
ants and mozzies 
my evil parrot!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil:
and a leo!!
baby corn


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Zombies - last night in a graveyard.

Sorry what I mean to say is, braiiiiiiiiiiiiiins!

Seriously I've never had many bites, imo if you get bitten you've misread the animal. In most situations you get some kind of warning, although there are always a few exceptions.

I've only ever been bitten by a dog with a broken leg (fear related bite) and a horse that was just plain mean.:bash:


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

i've been bitten by
Cats
dogs
mice 
gerbils
rats
rabbits
Giunea pigs
Parrots
cockatiels
budgies
Geese
Swans
kings snakes
corns snakes
royal pythons
western hognose
leopard gecko
Beardie dragon
whites tree frog
Donkey
degui

I think thats all of the creatures i've been bitten by


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

oooh this may take a while

skunk, never try to take a horny male away from a female they dont like it!!!

dogs, my jack russell, a rottie, and a great dane

cats, every cat ive ever owned on worming days

a goat, my nans old goat jack, mistook my finger for a carrot

a few horses, stables where i used to keep mine we bought back 14 ponies from the new forest, most of them had a go, and a palamino called dawcus who was a stable lunger got me on the shoulder

chickens, well peck but kinda same thing while hand feeding corn

geese, didnt realise her eggs had hatched i went in the barn to add some water and it was what i imagine being in alfred hitchcocks "the birds" 4 swarmed me

ducks, my nans moscovies had a slight temper

a rat, only ever been bitten by one while she had a seizure she was put down shortly after turns out she had a tumour

a mouse, ms jingles escaped poor thing was terrified when i grabbed her she got me

hamsters, mainly russian dwarves, evil little things

a rabbit, i had an albino bunny called drucilla she was pure evil from day one

snakes; royals, rat snakes, gophers, corns, boas, burms, 1 retic, green cat eyed snake, coastal carpet python, emerald tree boa, GTP, house snake, milk snake, king snake, 

lizards; iguana, BTS, CWD, leo bosc, water monitor, nile monitor, crestie

i think thats it
oh and some tramp in senior school


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

doberman
cats
cornsnakes
el salvador boa
anery boa
nicaraguan boa
baby burmese

thats the lot for now
nick


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

My dog (eye)
My ball python (finger)
And my cat (arm, finger, hand, cheek and eyebrow) :lol2:
A rat (finger)
And many hampsters :lol2:
Oh yeah and some random small child in a shoe shop with big teeth :|


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

a corn snake
a giant wonder gecko

that's all so far for reps. But the way people have mentioned it here im in for a few royal and rosy boa bites when i get them, and i thought these were very docile reps?


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

quite a small list tbh

.hatchling corn....pffft
.red headed agama
.amazon tree boa

loadsa insects however lol


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

the list is endless...
better question is what's pooed on you....


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

erm not so many
but guess my royal comes top of list as she is currently attatched to my hand yet again :devil:
land hermit crab once
iggy once it hurt
feret
chipmunk
hamster
rabbit
horse once

think thats it except mosis and flies


----------



## reptilerich (Aug 26, 2009)

*bitten by*


royals
leopard gecko's
CWD's
cresties
tegu
ferret
african grey parrot
chinchilla
dog
cats
rats
horses
burmese pythons
bci's
frillies
chilli rose tarantula
emporer scorpion


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

reptilerich said:


> royals
> leopard gecko's
> CWD's
> cresties
> ...


Wow you're crap! You should collect stamps or something! :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

lekkie said:


> oooh this may take a while
> 
> skunk, never try to take a horny male away from a female they dont like it!!!
> 
> ...


You're even more crap! You're not an animal person are you? If I couldn't swim, i'd stay out of the pool, not dive in the deep end of every puddle I came across. :lol2:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

i thought royals rolled up in a ball rather than bite but it seems majority of you have been munched by a royal?????????:gasp:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

chewy86 said:


> i thought royals rolled up in a ball rather than bite but it seems majority of you have been munched by a royal?????????:gasp:


 
you oughta meet my royal, everytime you open the door it comes out in attack mode. think it must be a different breed of snake thats just been painted to look like a royal lol


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

ChrisNE said:


> You're even more crap! You're not an animal person are you? If I couldn't swim, i'd stay out of the pool, not dive in the deep end of every puddle I came across. :lol2:


 lol you have to bear in mind a fair few of the reps in that list were rescues and had a pretty crap deal before i grabbed them or they were reps noone else would handle because they were miseries
as for the other animals well, maybe i taste good, yeh i am an animal person if you look at the amount of these animals ive been around all my life very few have bitten me compare to the amount that havent: victory:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

lekkie said:


> oooh this may take a while
> 
> skunk, never try to take a horny male away from a female they dont like it!!!
> 
> ...


:notworthy: wow what a list - you definatley deserve a medal for bravery


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Corn Snakes
Royal Python
Adult male CWD
Leopard gecko's


----------



## eerievonlee (May 29, 2009)

Dogs
Cats
Common Boa
Dwarf Boa
Kingsnake
Crickets

and midgee's hunners of times lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

chewy86 said:


> i thought royals rolled up in a ball rather than bite but it seems majority of you have been munched by a royal?????????:gasp:


Only because I dangle the rats with my fingers:lol2:


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

flase water cobra
garter snake
berm
water snake
royal python
day gecko
corn snake
king snake
yellow anaconda
green anaconda
african rock
bosc monitor
tokay gecko
goat
rat
mouse
cockateail

and many more thats all that comes to mind


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Last thing to bite me was the rescue bosc i recently took on but i have been bitten by

ferret
dog
cat
mice 
rat
baby corns
royal python
white lipped python
iguana
barn owl 
tawny owl
squirrel
horned frog

the list is endless


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Many dogs
Many cats
Rats
Hamsters
Mice
Rabbits
Guinea pig
Crested gecko
Gerbil
Red rump tarantula
Pink zebra beauty tarantula
Sinaloan milk snake
Black rat snake
Royal python
Chipmunk
Californian king snake
Horse
Pig (HATTTEEE)
Chickens
Ducks
Geese
Cockatiel
Chinchilla
Alpacca
Goat
Sheep
Ferrets
Oh and a Southern white faced owl
Hmmm I think thats it...


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Macklotti Python
Helmeted Gecko
Horse
Dog
Cockatiel
Ostrich
Swan

Theres proberly more but my brain isnt working today!


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

burm 
retic
boa constrictor 
yellow anaconda 
green anaconda 
blood python
cuban boa
king snake 
corn snake
bosc monitor 
bearded dragon
leopard gecko 

and a few more just cont think wa of the top of my head


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

cornsnake
burm
tokay
boa
uromastyx
basilisk


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a quick person really so I can get out of the way but here's where I was a little too slow:


Corn Snake
Jack Russel
Boa Constrictor
Cat


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

Hamster
ferret (Worst)
kingsnake


----------



## oceanmachine (Oct 3, 2009)

so far
bearded dragon
leopard gecko
californian kingsnake

my old boa nearly got my thumb once, but that was my fault entirely. i had the boa in one hand and was using my thumb to text with the other one. little thing thought it was a mouse


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

2 iguanas
2 boa constrictors
burmese python
cali king snake
12 corn snakes( when working in shop)
hognose
royal
bearded dragons
rainbow boa
thats all i can remeber but there are more


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

In no order:

Cats (to many to list).
Dog (german shep).
Ferrets way to many times for my liking.
Rats.
BCI.
Hamster.
Blood Python.
Blue and Gold Macaw (a***hole as it really bloody hurt)
Some twat i was fighting,lol.
Daughter when she was a tot......


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

black cricket... no joke
hamster
gerbil
kitten
swan (thought my knees were bread when i was 8!)


----------



## dadscabs (Sep 12, 2009)

here is my list 



royal hatchling
royal adult
chequerd garter
adult corn 
early 08 blood python {twice}:shock: hurt like hell same place both times 
bearded deagon adult 
asian waterdragon adult 
golden gecko
my wife {who also laughed every time i got bit cow!!! }:lol2:
think thats about it


----------



## mike12 (Aug 30, 2008)

here is mine : victory:

corn snake
king snakes (lots of times)
baby royal
grown on blood python (hurt ALOT)
pueblan milksnake
baby burm
texas ratsnake
garter snake
tai beauty snake
adult brb
elegant sandstone gecko
hamster
chihuahua (lol)


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Dogs. Lots of dog bites
Cats
Gerbils
Guinea Pigs
Rabbits 
Hamsters

Never been bitten by a snake. Sound like a reptile novice, but ive only ever been close to being bitten. Ive been struck at, but they havent got me yet. And im scared now.. Haha.. :blush:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm... i dont think i can remember all the animals i have been bitten by but i'll have a try....

adult thai beauty snake,
adult and young royal pythons,
adult gray rat snake,
young trinket snake, 
adult radiated rat snake
all sorts of flavour of corn snake *too many to remember*
Adult BCI
adult childrens python,
adult spotted python,
adult anthill python,
hatchling northern water snake,
adult and hatchling bull snakes,
adult carpet python,
been chewed on by the flying snake more times than i care to remember but always with gloves on and she has yet to get me through the gloves,
blue tounge skink,
kimberly rock monitor, 
bearded dragon, 
leopard geckos,
tokay geckos (through gloves but still made the red come),
cuban knight anole (both through gloves and without any gloves),
blue headed tree agama,
rats,
mice,
gerbills,
rabbits,
marmosets,
i'm sure there is more that has chewed on me but i cant really remember right now...


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> baby corns
> baby royal
> leos
> kitten
> ferret kit


 
please now add chinese water dragon :bash:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

adult florida king
hatchling corn
horse


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

seagull
chicken
hamster
cat,and kittens
parrot nibble
leo


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Atb - they are just generally viscious
Royal - Feeding mistake
Corn - Feeding mistake
Leo - Bad day :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Not that much....
Lots of ferel cats and kittens
Three dogs, one of them mine
Rat
Hamster
Gerbil
Rabbit
Guinea pig
Hedgehog
Tick
Beardie
Red headed agama
Baja blue rock
Leo
Sinai Agama
Morio worm
Killer cricket
My ex husband
Parrot fish
Cali king

I think that's it....


----------



## Dean Collins (Jul 18, 2009)

would a bite off aa 10 moth old royal hurt


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I have been lucky not to have been bitten by any Reptiles and I have encountered some reel nasty blighters. However and I don't know why, house spiders seem to love legging it over to me and having a quick bite - I could be sat there minding my own business watching Humf and out of nowhere Munch a fecking spider bites me!!!!


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

mine are very lame;

cats, leopard gecko, amazon tree boa, hognose, hedgehog, skunk, rabbits, rats, 2 day old corn snake, bearded dragon, tokay geckos, false widdow spider, random mites from the ground, bed bugs, red ants.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've been bitten by too many things... i only needed stiches twice though... only one hot bite...


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

3 times by a full grown female boa

like 5 times by a carpet python

once by a royal python

once by a red tail racer

8 times by my cali king

3 times by another cali king I had

erm...

once by a san louis king snake

like 30 times by my garter snake (fast little bugger)

and 3 times by my male Bredl's python 

I need to be more careful I think, lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Mangrove snake...........very messy
Scrub pythons, ranging in size from 6ft to 12ft
VBB
GTP's
ETB
Retic............only a baby one tho'
Panther chameleon
Cobalt blue tarantula

There may well be others, but I can't recalll


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't remember if I've already done this or not but here goes anyway.


King snake
Rat snake
Royal python
Colombian rainbow boa
Duck (!)
Horse
Rottweiler
Hamster
...think that's it. The horse was by far the worst of the lot.


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

God you lot must be careless lol.
I have only been bitten by 
1) thai beauty in my conservatory on fireworks night stupid me 
2) a glass lizard that was in a hessian sack in my lap also stupid me, that made me shout, 3 guesses where he clamped on to me.
3)7ft carpet python french kissed me bitting straight through my lip 6 odd times causing a hell of a lot of blood to exit the premises.
4) unknown species of new zealand skink, Called Nigel.(see pics on my website) in the palm of my hand when i stopped him coming out of his tube when i moved him from tank to tank.
5) 4ft green iguana thought my hand covered in tomato juices might be edible.

if the thread was what has clawed you it would be huge but thats just a run of the mill occurance when you keep reptiles isnt it?


----------

